# Reparación de motocicleta antigua de juguete



## bivalvo (Sep 14, 2019)

Hola a todos.

He ubicado el tema en este subforo porque, pese a ser un tema acerca de reparación, no correspondía con ninguna de las categorías del apartado de reparación...

En fin, voy al grano. He recuperado el siguiente tesoro:







Se trata de una réplica de una BMW, que se ilumina y anda. Es un juguete de los años 70. Se le inserta una llave y en función de la posición hace lo siguiente:

- POSICIÓN 1: Lucen los intermitentes de un lado u otro según si el manillar está girado para izquierda o derecha. En sincronía con los intermitentes, un buzzer emite un sonido que simula el claxon de la motocicleta. En esta posición además, si engranamos la marcha, la moto comenzará a avanzar hacia adelante o hacia detrás (tiene una única marcha para cada sentido, regulable con pedal).

- POSICIÓN 2: Exactamente igual que la posición 1, con el añadido de que el faro delantero y trasero se iluminan.

- POSICIÓN 3: Únicamente se activan los 4 intermitentes (WARNING) y el sonido de claxon que los acompaña siempre. La moto no anda ni depende del giro del manillar para encender unos u otros. Faros delantero y trasero apagados.

- POSICIÓN 4: Únicamente faros delantero y trasero, resto de funcionalidades inactivas.

Mi objetivo es restaurar por completo la moto, con los propios componentes electrónicos que traía. Podría diseñar un circuito para que cumpliera con todas esas funcionalidades de forma más eficiente, pero no es la idea. La idea es restaurar el juguete original. El problema es que la circuitería estaba muy dañada (la gran mayoría de las soldaduras estaban rotas) y es complicado reconstruir el circuito original.

Antes de mostraros el circuito que he podido recuperar, quería que viérais un par de cosas que me han resultado muy interesantes de este juguete:

1. Por un lado la placa selectora para la llave. En función de la posición de la llave cortocircuita una u otra pista para cerrar los circuitos oportunos. Os la adjunto en una miniatura. Hay que reconocer que el sistema es bastante ingenioso, es por estas cosas por las que me gusta restaurar estos juguetes antiguos.
2. Por otro lado, este juguete emplea un oscilador LC para generar las intermitencias. Conocía este tipo de osciladores pero nunca me he enfrentado a uno de ellos, no termino de tener muy claro cómo debe ir posicionado en el circuito para actuar... Con esto espero que podáis echarme una mano que seguro que alguno de vosotros sí ha usado uno de estos.

Bueno, volviendo al tema del circuito... Os adjunto en otra miniatura el circuito que he podido extraer a partir de fotografías de internet en las que se aprecia parte del cableado y a partir del propio código de colores de los cables.

La placa selectora cortocircuita las siguientes salidas en cada posición:

- POSICIÓN 1: 2,5,4.
- POSICIÓN 2: 3,4.
- POSICIÓN 3: 2,3.
- POSICIÓN 4: 1,5,6.

Este circuito no termina de cuadrarme del todo porque los circuitos resultantes para cada posición son algo extraños... ¿Cuál creéis que puede ser el fallo? Os dejo este vídeo de un hombre que restauró esta misma motocicleta para que podáis ver (aunque no a la perfección) algunos de los cables de los que os hablo:






Como os digo, mi primera cuestión a resolver es... ¿Cómo iría integrado el oscilador LC para poder funcionar? Porque no me queda muy claro, tiene sólo dos cables (negro y rojo). ¿Va directamente conectado a la alimentación y él mismo la regula?

Gracias de antemano! Iré actualizando el estado de la restauración.

PD: Todos los componentes han sido testeados y funcionan perfectamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2019)

Suerte con esa reparación!!!
Es un trabajo muy complejo y de mucho detalle y cuidado..asi que vas a necesitar una gran dosis de paciencia 

En cuanto a la llave, no me queda del todo claro como está conectada, por que en base a las funcionalidades que comentas que se activan en cada posición, no parece haber conexiones en todos los casos y sobran conexiones en otros, a menos que el circuito esté incompleto o la secuencia no sea la que has descripto.

De todas formas, mucha suerteee!!!!


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 15, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Suerte con esa reparación!!!
> Es un trabajo muy complejo y de mucho detalle y cuidado..asi que vas a necesitar una gran dosis de paciencia
> 
> En cuanto a la llave, no me queda del todo claro como está conectada, por que en base a las funcionalidades que comentas que se activan en cada posición, no parece haber conexiones en todos los casos y sobran conexiones en otros, a menos que el circuito esté incompleto o la secuencia no sea la que has descripto.
> ...



Hola Dr.Zoidberg!!

Pues resulta que ayer describiendoos el proyecto cometí un error. Concretamente en la imagen:






Esa placa va dentro del depósito. La llave (vista desde arriba) empieza apuntando hacia las 12:00 y las posiciones son: 1, 2, 3 y 4 vistas según la llave avanza en sentido horario. Lo que quiere decir que las posiciones que se aprecian en esa foto son incorrectas:

- POS 4 sería la posición 1
- POS 3 sería la posición 2
- POS 2 sería la posición 3
- Y POS 1 sería la posición 4

Error mío por no tener en cuenta que las posiciones desde abajo se ven reflejadas.

Aún así sigue habiendo algo que no termina de cuadrarme en el circuito que he podido extraer... Mi problema sobretodo es que no tengo muy claro cómo funciona el oscilador LC...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> Mi problema sobretodo es que no tengo muy claro cómo funcion


Y donde esta el oscilador LC?? Podes subir una foto para ver de que se trata??
Por que resulta que los osciladores LC solo se usan en frecuencias de radio, asi que dudo mucho que lo que tengas sea un oscilador de ese tipo (el inductor debería ser mucho mas grande que la moto!!)

PD: podrias repetir el esquema indicando la polaridad de las pilas y del motor??
Me parece que hay otro error ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y donde esta el oscilador LC??


Ya lo encontré en el esquema (usar el celular me complica la lectura), pero la conexion que tiene no es de un oscilador sino de un LC paralelo...que no tengo idea para que puede servir conectado entre Vcc y GND.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 18, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya lo encontré en el esquema (usar el celular me complica la lectura), pero la conexion que tiene no es de un oscilador sino de un LC paralelo...que no tengo idea para que puede servir conectado entre Vcc y GND.



Es lo que me resulta extraño también a mí... A ver si mañana por la tarde puedo ponerte la foto. Tengo fotos por aquí pero viene encapsulado, tendría que abrirlo (alguna vez ya lo he hecho pero no he tomado fotos).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD: podrias repetir el esquema indicando la polaridad de las pilas y del motor??
> Me parece que hay otro error ahí.



La polaridad del motor? Es un concepto un poco ambiguo no?

La de la pila es la que indica el circuito. El lado de Vcc es el positivo. Realmente Vcc no es otra tensión a parte, tú interprétalo como si fuera una etiqueta en un programa de diseño de circuito (sólo lo he usado para definir un nodo que es común a varios elementos).

La verdad es que está un poco confuso en ese sentido, lo siento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> La polaridad del motor? Es un concepto un poco ambiguo no?


No necesariamente, sobre todo si el motor tiene dos sentidos de giro. O invierte el sentido mediante engranajes?



bivalvo dijo:


> La de la pila es la que indica el circuito. El lado de Vcc es el positivo.


Es que el circuito no indica nada acerca de la pila, y si el *+* va donde dice *Vcc*, hay un problema serio por que la llave no conmuta"tension" sino "masa", y como el terminal de las lámparas *que no está conectado a la llave* también va conectado GND, es virtualmente imposible que las luces enciendan por que tienen GND en ambos terminales, ok? Pero como encienden, Vcc no puede estar conectado a la etiqueta sino del lado opuesto de la pila.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 18, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No necesariamente, sobre todo si el motor tiene dos sentidos de giro. O invierte el sentido mediante engranajes?.



Claro, por eso mismo lo digo. Inverte el sentido mediante engranajes. Tiene una pequeña caja de cambios y un pedal para seleccionar marcha hacia delante o hacia detrás.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que el circuito no indica nada acerca de la pila, y si el *+* va donde dice *Vcc*, hay un problema serio por que la llave no conmuta"tension" sino "masa", y como el terminal de las lámparas *que no está conectado a la llave* también va conectado GND, es virtualmente imposible que las luces enciendan por que tienen GND en ambos terminales, ok? Pero como encienden, Vcc no puede estar conectado a la etiqueta sino del lado opuesto de la pila.



Estoy de acuerdo, este esquema es el que he podido elaborar a partir de los colores, pero carece de sentido. Así no va a funcionar en la vida...

EDIT: OJO donde pongo GND no es la otra patilla de la carcasa de las pilas. Es un nodo común hacia el que van cables negros, razón por la cual en un primer momento lo etiqueté como GND (de nuevo, perdón por el esquema confuso... lo fui improvisando a medida que iba descubriendo conexiones y no lo he "pasado a limpio").


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> EDIT: OJO donde pongo GND no es la otra patilla de la carcasa de las pilas. Es un nodo común hacia el que van cables negros, razón por la cual en un primer momento lo etiqueté como GND (de nuevo, perdón por el esquema confuso... lo fui improvisando a medida que iba descubriendo conexiones y no lo he "pasado a limpio").


Usá un tester (multímetro) para identificar las polaridades de cada componente respecto de la polaridad de la pila...es la forma mas segura. En caso de duda, quitá la pila y medí continuidad.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 18, 2019)

No, si el problema es que está casi todo desconectado, pocos cables quedan unidos (MUY POCOS)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> No, si el problema es que está casi todo desconectado, pocos cables quedan unidos (MUY POCOS)



Vamos mal....


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 19, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vamos mal....


Ese es el principal problema... Al final hoy me ha sido imposible, mañana actualizo!


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 20, 2019)

Te adjunto fotos del supuesto oscilador. De los pocos componentes que mantiene su cable...

En la primera foto lo tienes con el encapsulado. Las otras dos revelan su misterioso interior ^^


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2019)

Eso me suena más a módulo destellador que a oscilador LC...


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 21, 2019)

Un módulo destellador? No suelen tener más de dos conexiones?
Al final lo que hay dentro es un condensador en paralelo con una bobina...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2019)

Hay muchos que van a dos hilos.


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 24, 2019)

De acuerdo, he testeado el componente y no es más que un oscilador LC alimentado por los dos cables que se ven en la imagen. Al alimentarlo mediante 4 pilas de las gordotas de 1.5V (tal y como se montan en el juguete original) el campo magnético de la bobina hace que la pletina se vea atraida y se cierre el circuito (intermitentemente), cortocircuitando VCC con una tercera salida que hasta ahora ni pensaba que era una salida porque está cortada (apenas sobresale). En otras palabras, es un oscilador LC + relé = módulo destellador (como bien decíais, mis dies por vuestro buen ojo y vuestra experiencia).

Cosas curiosas que he visto:

1. El cableado e incluso la propia pila se calientan demasiado... No sé si esto sería así en el juguete original pero qué peligro...
2. Me resulta muy raro que esa tercera salida esté como "cortada". Apenas sobresale del módulo y no tiene signos de haber tenido algo soldado/conectado (ni cabría un conector)... Tampoco había una pieza que parezca haberse desprendido... Es muy raro.

¿Qué opináis? Gracias. Seguiré actualizando (hoy he tenido suerte y he encontrado toda una tarde libre para poder seguir metiéndole mano a esto...) 

EDIT: Insisto en el punto 2, estoy 99,9% seguro que esa salida no se usa... ¿Tiene lógica que no se use? Algo se me escapa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> 1. El cableado e incluso la propia pila se calientan demasiado... No sé si esto sería así en el juguete original pero qué peligro...


Es que debes estar haciendo un cortocircuito en alguna parte. Hay que revisar las conexiones del destellador.


bivalvo dijo:


> 2. Me resulta muy raro que esa tercera salida esté como "cortada". Apenas sobresale del módulo y no tiene signos de haber tenido algo soldado/conectado (ni cabría un conector)... Tampoco había una pieza que parezca haberse desprendido... Es muy raro.


Podrías poner un par de fotos donde se vea bien (si es posible, por fuera y por dentro) el terminal ese que "falta" ?


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 28, 2019)

Por supuesto!

Ignora la pinza, es sólo un método de sujeción 

La parte móvil es la que tiene los dos pequeños remaches, que al cerrarse cortocircuita VCC (la que tiene el terminal Faston) con el terminal "cortado"

El terminal cortado es ese que se ve en la parte inferior (lo he señalado en una foto).


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Tienes que poner en serie con una lampara.
Ese terminal no esta cortado esta internamente conectado al capacitor + bobina, lo que genera que retenga un tiempo la carga, hasta que se descargue el capacitor, y vuelva a cargarse con el otro terminal.
Si la bobina y capacitor quedara junto al resto, el capacitor se descargaria y casi ni se veria el destello.

Por eso se te calento la pila, hiciste un cortocircuito...

Ojo que el capacitor es de maximo 6,3 voltios por unos 1000uF.

Algo asi (estoy desde el telefono)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2019)

Me lo estaba imaginando....
Ese destellador va en serie con la alimentacion de las luces de giro. Hay que analizar la conexion a la llave..


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 29, 2019)

Correcto, llevas toda la razón @DJ T3 bastaba con poner la bombilla en serie. Y como dice @Dr. Zoidberg ahora habrá que darle un repaso a las conexiones que salen de mover la llave...

Muchas gracias a ambos! Seguiré actualizando. Estas semanas estoy teniendo muy poco tiempo para esto...


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 13, 2019)

Bueno traigo una mini actualización.

Hoy después de mucho tiempo he podido dedicarle una horilla a esto y he montado el circuito que adjunto (bueno, más o menos ese circuito... porque me falta la luz trasera...).

Efectivamente funciona. De todas formas he podido ver lo siguiente:

- Las bombillas no lucen mucho. Es verdad que tienen la edad que tendrá el juguete, pero las he conectado directamente a la pila y lucen mucho más... De todos modos este no es el montaje definitivo ya que necesito recuperar una pieza antes de poder determinar cómo se interconecta el circuito mediante la llave y las distintas posiciones de ésta (tengo una idea al 99% de cómo tienen lugar estas conexiones, pero quiero ese 1% que me falta).
- El zumbador y los intermitentes actúan de forma extraña. Sí que parpadean, pero lo hacen con debilidad. Las bombillas apenas lucen y el sonido del zumbador es muy lastimero...

En fin, hasta ahí las novedades. Seguiré informándoos a medida que vaya avanzando. La semana que viene espero poder tener más tiempo (el próximo fin de semana recuperaré la pieza que me falta).

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 13, 2019)

Mmmm. De qué forma funciona poco y de qué bien (directo de la bateria)?
Porque veo dos lamparitas (delantera y trasera) de los intermitentes, y puede que estén en serie, pero cuando lo pruebas directo, estén en paralelo.

Otra cosa que me llama la atencion es el buzzer en serie.

La luz trasera, de freno, de posicion, o ambas es la que np enciende?
Quizas falte un comun (masa, gnd, ground, negativo)

Iguañ te felicito por el progreso. Ojala la recuperes pronto y nos regales un video funcionando


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 20, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mmmm. De qué forma funciona poco y de qué bien (directo de la bateria)?
> Porque veo dos lamparitas (delantera y trasera) de los intermitentes, y puede que estén en serie, pero cuando lo pruebas directo, estén en paralelo.
> 
> Otra cosa que me llama la atencion es el buzzer en serie.
> ...



El circuito que he puesto hace lo que debería hacer en la posición 2 de la llave.

- Luces trasera y delantera fijas
- Intermitentes se activan (acompañados de sonido) al girar a izq o dcha (a través del manillar que aparece dibujado como un conmutador en el circuito).
- Motor en marcha.

A lo que me refiero es que montando ese circuito funciona poco (las bombillas lucen poco y el sonido es un poco malo). Sin embargo los componentes están bien porque si los conecto directamente a la alimentación (por ejemplo si conecto el zumbador directo a 6V) funcionan perfectamente.

Luego el problema es de cómo estoy distribuyendo las cargas. Tengo que darle una vuelta.

Hoy me ha venido la pieza que necesitaba para determinar las posiciones pero no termina de cuadrarme todo. Eso también tendré que estudiarlo bien.

Gracias! Os iré actualizando!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2019)

Me dá la impresion que estas conectando las cosas en serie en lugar de hacerlo en paralelo...las luces delanteras y traseras van en paralelo entre sí.
La luz de giro y el buzzer van en paralelo, y ambas (el paralelo) van en serie con el destellador.
Luego deberas adecuar este esquema a los circuitos de la llave.


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me dá la impresion que estas conectando las cosas en serie en lugar de hacerlo en paralelo...las luces delanteras y traseras van en paralelo entre sí.
> La luz de giro y el buzzer van en paralelo, y ambas (el paralelo) van en serie con el destellador.
> Luego deberas adecuar este esquema a los circuitos de la llave.



Dices entonces que debería conectar el buzzer en paralelo con los intermitentes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> Dices entonces que debería conectar el buzzer en paralelo con los intermitentes?


Nop. Con las luces de giro, y el intermitente en serie con ese conjunto.


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop. Con las luces de giro, y el intermitente en serie con ese conjunto.



Hola! Primero darte gracias como viene siendo costumbre por tus respuestas
Lo que pasa es que esta vez creo que no tengo muy claro lo que me quieres decir... ¿Podrías hacer un esquema rápido aunque sea a mano? Gracias y disculpa las molestias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2019)

bivalvo dijo:


> ¿Podrías hacer un esquema rápido aunque sea a mano?


Si...algo como esto:

Recordá de adaptar las conexiones a lo que tenga la llave conmutadora, por que el esquema es solo una de muchas posibilidades.


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 27, 2019)

De acuerdo, ya te termino de entender. Dices de colocar también el buzzer en paralelo para que la resistencia equivalente sea menor y por tanto alumbre más y suene más fuerte, ¿correcto? Aunque con el esquema todo queda muy claro! Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2019)

No es cuestion de resistencia equivalente, sino que al conectar de esa forma todos los dispositivos tienen disponible la maxima tension y corriente posibles, solo limitadas por las caracteristicas del destellador.


----------



## bivalvo (Dic 25, 2019)

Disculpad que no haya actualizado en un tiempo, con el trabajo y demás me ha sido difícil aunque algo sí he avanzado (sobretodo aprovechando las fiestas).

En resumen tras montar y descifrar el circuito de la moto he descubierto que la mayoría de componentes estan en un estado muy lamentable (la placa apenas hace contacto, es MUY MUY fácil rayarla; el oscilador no es capaz de hacer dos ciclos iguales...). Total, que pensándolo mejor  voy a rehacer el circuito de la moto por dentro para que todo funcione mejor.

El problema que tengo es que por fuera quiero mantener el juguete exactamente tal y como es. Por lo que tengo que pensar alguna forma para hacer que la llave sea un selector que yo pueda conectar a un microcontrolador para hacer una u otra cosa en función de la posición seleccionada, pero siempre dentro de las limitaciones físicas del propio juguete (sino pondría un selector manual y ya está).

En resumen mi dilema ahora es ese: ¿como hago para convertir la llave en un selector robusto y durable? Acepto ideas.

Muchas gracias. Un saludo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2019)

Por un lado, no creo necesario un microcontrolador, ya que no es tan complejo el circuito.
Quizas para el oscilador con un 555, estarias, o destellador de moto.
La llave, no recuerdo si la publicaste, pero podrias pasar las medidas, y fotos, en lo posible junto a algo von que se pueda comparar? Asi tenemos una idea fisica real de la llave


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 4, 2020)

Buenas, DJ T3. En primer lugar muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Obviamente un microcontrolador para algo tan simple como esto es matar moscas a cañonazos. Tengo un montón de 555 en casa y podría hacerlo así. La razón por la que lo hago con un microcontrolador es por hacerlo más dinámico (por si el día de mañana quisiera añadirle más mejoras) y por intentar aplicar algo de lógica a la entrada de la llave que es lo que me está volviendo loco... Pero si tienes algo en mente que pueda permitir evitar un micro, ¡bienvenido sea!

Te cuento cómo es el sistema de conmutación:

Este es el depósito, ahí en la parte superior está la huella para la llave. La huella es un trozo de plástico negro (como una moneda de grande) que por debajo (en la foto no se ve) tiene tres salientes. Esos tres salientes son los que permiten (sin impedir el giro) que alcanzadas ciertas posiciones, se quede esta pieza fija (al encajar en unos hoyos).
Básicamente: esta huella es la que gira solidariamente con la llave forzando al usuario a que en ciertos ángulos haya una posición de encaje, definiendo así las distintas posiciones de la llave para el funcionamiento de la moto. Creo que está claro, si no lo estuviera pues ya lo desmonto y le hago fotos (estaba todo muy bien cuadrado y no quería desmontarlo porque no lo veía del todo necesario).



Esto es el depósito por debajo. Esa pieza blanca que veis ahí va unida a la huella de la que hablaba antes por un tornillo, de modo que también giran solidarias. Esta misma pieza blanca además tiene tres contactos metálicos que tocan en la PCB, cortocircuitando las 3 salidas que toca para así formar los circuitos. ESTE ES EL SISTEMA QUE NO ME GUSTA EN ABSOLUTO. Os cuento por qué: porque es MUY AGRESIVO (al girar es muy fácil dañar la PCB, sólo deciros que esta moto apenas ha sido encendida y mirad el estado de la pista por donde pasa el contactor). De hecho ahora mismo no hace contacto alguno (ha levantado todo el cobre).

Esta es la joya de la corona. Si consigo cambiar esto, el resto del circuito puedo hacerlo pasivo (usando 555 como comentas), pero no se me ocurría una posible alternativa. Por eso os pregunto, porque muchos de vosotros habréis trabajado con muchos selectores y podréis recomendarme alguno sabiendo cómo es el problema.



Por último te dejo una foto con las medidas de la llave como me comentabas, aunque la llave es lo de menos ya que mediante el tornillo podemos acoplarle prácticamente cualquier cosa. La llave sólo sirve para hacer girar la huella (su tamaño sólo afectaría a esta, pues el resto de cosas que giran no lo hacen DIRECTAMENTE por acción de la llave).



Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración! Un saludo!

EDIT:

Añado las posiciones de la llave (puede hacer los 360º en ambos sentidos sin problema):



Y por cierto... FELIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2020)

Yo creo que con un poco de logica combinacional y unos pequeños transistores podés reemplazar la "logica" del PCB sin usar un microcontrolador.
De lo que no vas a zafar es de usar algun tipo de conmutador mecanico solidario a la llave...


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 4, 2020)

Precisamente es lo único que no tengo claro... 
El resto hacerlo no es problema alguno

EDIT: Había pensado emplear un potenciómetro y comparadores, de este modo no dependo de que coincidan las posiciones del conmutador con las de la huella de la llave, aunque sí que pierdo la posibilidad de hacer los 360º...
Después de eso ya sería emplear transistores para abrir paso a unos circuitos u otros, y el resto ya sería electrónica pasiva.

EDIT2: Para ampliar algo más, algo así es lo que había pensado:



Repitiendo el circuito que está entre líneas discontinuas para cada una de las cuatro posiciones. Habría que calcular RA1 y RA2 para cada circuito en función del valor que tenga la resistencia del potenciómetro en el ángulo deseado de conmutación. Al otro lado ya habría que aplicar también lógica para hacer que, por ejemplo, si las salidas 1 y 2 están activas, se de prioridad a la última para seleccionar los circuitos que haya que unir.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2020)

Se me ocurre que sin modificar tanto, uses un iman permanente sobre la parte blanca (que se mueve) y en cada posicion un transistor de efecto hall, luego a partir de ahi, le puedes poner cualquier tipo de logica, hasta hacerlo discreto con transistores y diodos para permitir accionar mas de una cosa (por ejemplo motor+giros+luz).

Otra sugerencia seria que cambies las lamparitas de filamento, por unas led. Asi ahorras bateria y ademas sufren menos los transistores, o por lo menos vas a usar unos de menor potencia, lo que conyeva a que sea mas economico y facil de reemplazar en un futuro.

Para el destellador podrias usar un mosfet, en vez de un relé (siempre pensando en ahorro de energia)


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 4, 2020)

Los cambios que mencionas para la parte pasiva los iba a aplicar (ya puestos a cambiar iba a cambiarlo todo para favorecer el ahorro de energía). Ya de por sí el motor (que no lo cambiaré) se llevará gran parte de esta...

Respecto a lo de los sensores de efecto hall, es una buenísima idea, mucho más sencilla de aplicar que la que yo me planteaba (para empezar me ahorro los AOPs).

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 30, 2020)

Buenas! Traigo el circuito definitivo que he planteado. Hasta ahora todo parece funcionar bien a excepción de un par de cosas que me están dando problemas.

1) La misión del transistor 6 (el más hacia abajo y a la derecha de la imagen) es la de abrir y cerrar el relé a partir de la señal INT_S que es una onda cuadrada de aproximadamente 1 segundo de semiperiodo. El problema es que ese relé no se está abriendo y cerrando intermitentemente ya que cuando INT_S está en alta y el interruptor toca alguno de los pares de LEDs, la tensión al otro lado del relé y el diodo es prácticamente la de tierra. EL OBJETIVO ES QUE EL RELÉ CONMUTE ACTIVADO POR LA SEÑAL INT_S PERO ÚNICAMENTE CUANDO EL INTERRUPTOR ESTÁ HACIENDO CONTACTO EN ALGUNO DE LOS LADOS!! Qué me recomendáis hacer? Si puede ser con transistor mejor. Sé que podría hacerlo con puertas lógicas pero preferiría no añadir más integrados...
2) El motor, una vez conectado, supone una carga tan grande que el integrado 555 no es capaz de generar bien la onda cuadrada (se acelera muchísimo). De nuevo, qué me recomendáis? La velocidad no me importa mucho ya que la moto no la quiero para ponerla a correr, es más un objeto de coleccionista. Con que avance es suficiente.

Muchas gracias de antemano! Espero que os gusten los avances!! Un saludo!


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 3, 2020)

Lo de los relés solucionado, queda saber qué puedo hacer para reducir el consumo a mi motor, había pensado en una resistencia en serie pero no ha salido bien XD La que no ardía no arrancaba el motor...

Me podéis ayudar con esto? Gracias mil!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2020)

Reducir el consumo de un motor, técnicamente se llama milagro, el motor consume lo que consume en función de su construcción y de lo que arrastra y ninguna de las dos cosas se arreglan inyectando menos energía de la que demanda.
A) Puede que lo que arrastre tenga malos rodamientos, mala reducción o mala lubricación. Eso es mecánica.
B) Puede que el motor sea malo de construcción con malos entrehierros, mal núcleo y malos rodamientos, si es eso hay que cambiarlo para mejorarlo.
Puede que se haya hecho viejo y tenga devanados parcialmente cortocircuitados, rodamientos oxidados etc. También habría que cambiarlo o rebobinar, engrasar...


Nada de eso se arregla poniendo una resistencia en serie, que solo sirve para perder energía en forma de calor.


O a lo mejor te he entendido mal, que será lo más probable. ¿Quieres que gire más despacio, o que consuma menos haciendo lo mismo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2020)

Bajando el voltaje los motorcitos consumen proporcionalmente menos . . .  pon unos díodos serie . . .  el resto no lo consumirá el motor sino los díodos , cuec.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2020)

...irán más lentos ¿O no?
A lo mejor es el efecto deseado, los juguetes en general van demasiado rápidos, el problema es que a los motores pequeños de pocos polos no les sienta bien ir despacio. Muchos sencillamente no van.
Eso lo he visto en ventiladores para que hagan menos ruido, pero obviamente tiran menos caudal de aire.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 5, 2020)

No, si yo no quiero velocidad ni rendimiento. Obviamente sé que conservar eso gastando menos energía viola las leyes de la naturaleza jajaja

Lo que busco es bajarle la corriente. La pérdida de velocidad consecuente no me importa, sólo es un juguete de exhibición, ni siquiera de competición ni nada por el estilo.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

Ponele díodos 1N4007 en serie con el motor . . .  prueba y error.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2020)

Pues ve poniendo diodos como te indican, es lo más sencillo, o un regulador de tensión.
Bajar la corriente y regularla es posible, pero más delicado... Más o menos de la tensión depende la velocidad y de la corriente el par. (Es un tanto falso porque todo está ligado) si limitas la tensión girará más lento tomando la corriente que necesite. Si limitas la corriente puede que no gire por falta de par.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 6, 2020)

He probado a alimentarlo a 5V en lugar de 12V pero sigue destruyendo por completo la salida de mi 555... ¿Alguna idea para aislarla? 5V es un buen voltaje ya que además me pasa por el regulador y tendría un nivel constante ya sea alimentando con pilas o conectándolo a un transformador.

Estoy dando por supuesto que el problema es de consumo, igual no es por eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

Si la salida del 555 se quema (max = 200mA) ponele algún transistor o Mosfet


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 6, 2020)

No no, si la salida no alimenta directamente al motor, alimenta a los intermitentes, se trata de un circuito a parte. Por eso me extraña



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/imagen-jpg.186285/


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo. Si los intermitentes van con un cable y no con el 555... Pon un transistor


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 7, 2020)

Creo que no entiendo muy bien lo que me quereis decir...

El motor ya lleva un transistor para controlar su activación, no sé si os referíais a hacer eso. El 555 no interactúa con el motor. El motor se controla por una tensión fija de 5V en la base del NPN que comienza a conducir, dejándolo conectado a los 5V también fijos de alimentación.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

¿No estamos hablando de los intermitentes?¿Que motor?

Si los intermitentes funcionan, pero queman el 555 será que consumen demasiado ->transistor.

Por otro lado, ya que lo nombras, si el motor va siempre a 5V no sé qué hace el transistor, se conecta del interruptor y listo. A no ser que el interruptor ni dé la corriente suficiente, cosa que dudo.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 7, 2020)

No, me explico.

La moto tiene una llave que hace contacto en 4 posiciones seleccionables.

Dos de estas posiciones conllevan la activación de motor. De ahí el empleo de un transistor (controlado por la lógica de una máquina de estados hecha con puertas NAND). Este motor se activa a 5V fijos.

En esas mismas dos posiciones también lucen los intermitentes. Para la intermitencia se emplea una onda cuadrada extraída de un 555 que hace que oscilen con una frecuencia de 1Hz aproximadamente.

El problema es el siguiente: el 555 está bien configurado pero aún así no es capaz de hacer lucir los LEDs mientras el motor esté activo. Si yo desconecto el motor (en esa misma posición, simplemente para probar) los LEDs vuelven a lucir con la frecuencia adecuada.

Recalco el hecho de que el 555 no tiene nada que ver con el motor, más que el hecho de compartir alimentación (y una referencia).

Posiblemente sea una considerable cantidad de ruido que hace verse los LEDs como si no parpadeasen. O posiblemente esté alterando el circuito de los LEDs causando que el transistor que los controla no se encuentre en zona de saturación... 

Ojo, para probar dispongo de multímetro pero no de osciloscopio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Por lo que veo, te decidiste por los HALL.

Veo algunas cosas que no me gustan (no quiere decir que éste mal en algunos casos)

1) El 555, estas usando un valor de resistencia enorme, y un capacitor muy chico, que no se si por ahi puede meter ruido. Te sugiero subas la capacidad del capacitor.
Quizas;
1K por 27K
8M (4,7M mas 3,3M) por 56K
100nF por 10uF.
Segun *ésta pagina*, los calculos son para alrededor de 1Hz, duty 59%.
Mejor, que los que mas saben digan cual es mejor.

Asi y todo no deberia quemarse el 555

2) En las luces, la resistencia del transistor me parece bastante grande, sin hacer calculos le pondria una de 10K, o menos.
Los LEDs no se si calculaste la resistencias, pero a "ojimetro" le calculo una resistencia de 1,2K en vez de 10K.

3) La parte donde está el rele para el zumbador de los intermitentes, no se cómo lo estás activando, ya que le falta el positivo al rele, que en realidad esta conectado a otro transistor (que maneja las luces) y recibe masa por ahi tambien.

Por el tema de ruidos, coloca un capacitor de 100nF entre los pines del motor, para reducir un poco el ruido electrico. En todo caso tambien prueba en colocar la alimentacion del motor con otro regulador aparte, y deja la parte de "baja potencia" con su regulador


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2020)

Ahora lo entiendo.
Tienes falta de corriente en la alimentación


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que veo, te decidiste por los HALL.
> 
> Veo algunas cosas que no me gustan (no quiere decir que éste mal en algunos casos)
> 
> ...



Gracias, DJ! Respondo sobre cada apartado:

1) Probaré lo del ruido, a ver qué tal va. Llevas mucha razón, posiblemente sea la causa, y si no al menos puedo descartarla. Pruebo y os digo.
2) Las resistencias de los transistores están calculadas, el problema (como bien dices) es que he puesto una resistencia muy alta para los LEDs de modo que lucen bastante poco... Mi idea era bajarle esas resistencias y recalcular las resistencias de base. Vaya, que lo tengo pendiente.
3) Esta parte está corregida porque detecté ese mismo error. Al final lo que he hecho es emplear la misma señal de cada par de intermitentes para activar/desactivar cada relé. Mi miedo era que cuando estuvieran los 4 intermitentes parpadeando a la vez se diferenciaran claramente dos sonidos de relé conmutando en cada ciclo, pero lo he probado y la verdad es que no se nota en absoluto, sincronizan perfectamente.

En fin muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Pruebo ahora mismo lo del 555. Sí que me he decantado por los HALL, me pareció una muy buena idea. De momento todo este circuito lo estoy probando simulando yo las salidas de los hall (conmutando entre 0 y 5V las entradas digitales del circuito). Una vez todo funcione correctamente ya pruebo con los HALL aunque espero y deseo que no sea una variable importante y que la "simulación" fuese lo más fiel posible.

Scooter, según mis cálculos no debería tener falta de corriente ya que sigo por debajo del valor de salida que da mi transformador. No obstante, si tras la prueba que me sugiere DJ tengo resultados negativos probaré a ver qué corriente está demandando mi circuito en cada estado.

Gracias a todos y feliz sábado!

EDIT:* PRUEBAS REALIZADAS*

@DJ T3 He probado a cambiar las resistencias y condensadores del 555 y sigo teniendo ese mismo efecto.
@Scooter He medido la corriente consumida aguas abajo de la fuente que me alimenta todo y son unos 200 mA (con el motor corriendo que es lo que más consume). Mi fuente me da 1.5A. con lo cual cumple sin problemas.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 11, 2020)

Alguna idea para "proteger" las alimentaciones?
Cuando el motor arranca, la tensión del regulador de 5V (que estaba en unos 4,99V) cae a 4,60V y se calienta ligeramente (aunque deduzco que es normal el calentamiento por el consumo que tendra, que son unos 200mA).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2020)

bivalvo dijo:


> Cuando el motor arranca, la tensión del regulador de 5V (que estaba en unos 4,99V) cae a 4,60V


Eso es por que la tensión de entrada cae por debajo del umbral mínimo del regulador, o bien, por que el regulador se está calentando mas de la cuenta (o el regulador es completamente trucho). Usá una tensión de entrada un poco mas alta o una fuente con menor resistencia interna.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aparte de lo que dijo el Doc, probaste aislar las alimentaciones? En caso de que si, probaste alimentar con otra fuente solo el motor?

Quizas alguna bobinita mas un capacitor de.... unos 470uF? En la alimentacion del motor mejor el ruido y consumo inicial, aunque como dice el doc Z, no deveria haber bajado tanto la alimentacion del regulador


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 13, 2020)

Buenas a ambos, gracias por responder!
Sí he probado a alimentar con distintas fuentes, el problema es que tengo que conectar los negativos al final para poder referenciarlo todo y ahí es donde me entra el ruido (suponiendo que sea ruido)

Lo de usar una fuente con menor resistencia interna lo voy a probar, por ahí la verdad que no he mirado...


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 15, 2020)

Buenas! Probé y nada... Parece que no me soluciona el problema.
¿Será que el 555 es demasiado sensible al ruido? Me quedo sin ideas...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2020)

Te falta una fuente en condiciones.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 22, 2020)

Debe ser el 555 que es bastante poco inmune al ruido del motor... He probado a sustituir el 555 por un micro generando una onda cuadrada y todo funciona correctamente.

Sólo es una prueba, me gustaría poder dar con una solución definitiva que no implique usar todo un microcontrolador para generar una onda cuadrada, obviamente...


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 23, 2020)

Y si le pones en la entrada de tension del 555 un diodo (1N4007, por ejemplo), un capacitor de unos 470 a 1000 uF, un choque y otro capacitor... Incluso algun zener de 12 V aproximados... Probaste unir todas las masas a un unico punto?...
Es que... No se me ocurre otra cosa


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 25, 2020)

Sí, todas las masas van a un único punto.
Podría hacer algún filtro de alta para ver si lo consigo limpiar, pero no tengo muchas más ideas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2020)

bivalvo dijo:


> pero no tengo muchas más ideas.


Por que lo importante es conocer la causa y no los efectos!!


----------



## bivalvo (Mar 15, 2020)

Bueno aprovechando esta situación de cuarentena he aprovechado para avanzar en el proyecto!!

Por ahora he fabricado la pieza que hace rotar el imán con impresora 3D de resina:





Y también he avanzado bastante en el esquemático, pero de eso no os pongo nada de momento (esperaré a que esté más presentable jaja)

Saludos y mucho cuidadito!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 16, 2020)

Que linda ventaja tener impresora 3D.... Te felicito.

Consulta. Probaste que el campo magnetico no influya en los demas sensores hall? Lo pregunto porque parece un iman de neodimio, y por lo que entiendo el campo magentico es muy fuerte y quizas llegue a otro sensor del cual no es deseado. Puedo estar equivocado igualmente.


----------



## bivalvo (Mar 17, 2020)

No lo estás, es neodimio y posiblemente influya. Quiero probarlo, estoy pendiente de que me lleguen los sensores, que tardan un montón... Dada la situación supongo que es normal. Terminaré buscando un imán más débil con toda probabilidad.


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 4, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Que linda ventaja tener impresora 3D.... Te felicito.
> 
> Consulta. Probaste que el campo magnetico no influya en los demas sensores hall? Lo pregunto porque parece un iman de neodimio, y por lo que entiendo el campo magentico es muy fuerte y quizas llegue a otro sensor del cual no es deseado. Puedo estar equivocado igualmente.



Por curiosidad (aunque ahora es complicado adquirir nada) que iman pondrias tu?
Habia pensado en uno pequeñito de ferrita, pero no sé si será demasiado fuerte también... Siendo pequeño posiblemente esté bien...

Sólo divagaba, por el momento no puedo hacer gran cosa jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2020)

Rompé algún imán de disco rígido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rompé algún imán de disco rígido


Son de neodimio y muy violentos!!!
La moto va a terminar pegada a la heladera...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2020)

Decía que rompa un arroz


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2020)

Quizas un iman de heladera, de esos flexibles oscuros, no son potentes y se pueden cortar con tijeras...


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 5, 2020)

Gracias a todos!
@DOSMETROS Podría ser malo y sacar uno de un disco duro jajaja lo que pasa que he reconvertido todos mis discos a discos USB y ahora todos tienen copias dentro jajaja
@DJ T3 Probaré a ver si con esos me va bien... Ahora mismo no tengo, a ver si todo vuelve a la normalidad y puedo bajar a comprar algunos jaja

EDIT: Son permanentes?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2020)

bivalvo dijo:


> Son permanentes?



Que yo sepa si, o al menos tardan mucho en bajar el flujo magnetico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Por la cuarentena no puede salir a cirujear heladera y arrancarle el burlete


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 6, 2020)

Alguno he encontrado en casa, no me ha hecho falta salir jajaja
Pero son muy débiles, por la distancia a la que están y el margen que me dan a lo mejor al final acabo usando los de neodimio... Os contaré cuando lo tenga todo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por la cuarentena no puede salir a cirujear heladera y arrancarle el burlete



Igual, me referia a los que le pegas el recordatorio que no tienes que salir a la heladera, aunque el burlette tambien tiene iman....


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2020)

bivalvo dijo:


> Bueno aprovechando esta situación de cuarentena he aprovechado para avanzar en el proyecto!!
> 
> Por ahora he fabricado la pieza que hace rotar el imán con impresora 3D de resina:
> 
> ...


les abro un pequeño parentesis en el proyecto para preguntar si sabes si la resina es mas resistente que el PLA o el ABS? en tu experiencia valen la pena las impresoras de resina y el costo de la resina en comparacion de las del filamento?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2020)

Son dos cosas diferentes.
La de resina es mucho más precisa y más fina

La resina es tóxica y huele muchísimo

La velocidad de la resina es indiferente a la complicación de la pieza

La de filamento hace piezas mucho más grandes


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Son dos cosas diferentes.
> La de resina es mucho más precisa y más fina
> 
> La resina es tóxica y huele muchísimo
> ...


entiendo... actualmente tengo una de filamento y va bien para trabajos grandes como dices, y hasta cierto punto resistentes, mi duda surge porque en ocasiones requiero de hacer piezas como engranes de Nylon y vi la pieza que saco parece como Nylon, (obviamente no lo es) y por eso mi pregunta si serviria para hacer engranes con la dureza del Nylon o poco menos o esa resina es muy "suave".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Hago notar algo , cuando se inyecta una pieza plástica , una de las variables es la presión de inyección y un excedente en volumen , ésto hace que el material quede comprimido y tenga mayor tenacidad , cosa que en éstas impresoras no pueden hacer . . .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2020)

Yo estoy imprimiendo piezas con taladros roscados.
Hasta M4 entra sin más, M3 y M2,5 le cuesta bastante. Las grandes son válidas directamente.


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 9, 2020)

Por mi experiencia personal te digo que la resina es muy frágil, además de tóxica y maloliente como bien dice @Scooter 

Es más para figuritas o piezas de precisión. No la emplearía para componentes mecánicos ya que no tiene la flexibilidad que sí puede tener tener otro tipo de plásticos (como el de los engranajes plásticos que mencionas).


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 4, 2020)

Perdonadme pero hace un tiempo ya que terminé este proyecto y nos os traje actualizaciones!!

Aquí os dejo fotos para que veáis cómo quedaron las placas!

La placa principal tal como vino, sin montar:


Ambas placas con los componentes montados. Los sensores Hall parecen estar haciendo un ritual de sacrificio jajajaja :


Montaje final, con una placa pinchada sobre la otra:


¿Os gustan?

Mil gracias a todos, especialmente a @Dr. Zoidberg y @DJ T3 por vuestra ayuda!

Aquí comparativa del antes y el después:

ANTES:






DESPUES:


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fuaaa.. quedo tremendo todo. Te felicito...!!!
Dos consultas.
1) donde mandaste hacer las placas?
2) la mas importante, que tal quedo todo y como quedo andando? Fotos, videos, audios, señales de humo que puedas compartir?... Jajjaja...

PD: De nada. Me alegra que te haya servido nuestras ideas/sugerencias/locuras....


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 7, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fuaaa.. quedo tremendo todo. Te felicito...!!!
> Dos consultas.
> 1) donde mandaste hacer las placas?
> 2) la mas importante, que tal quedo todo y como quedo andando? Fotos, videos, audios, señales de humo que puedas compartir?... Jajjaja...
> ...



Muchas gracias!! La verdad que el resultado es muy bueno!

1) Las encargué a China, concretamente a la página JLCPCB.
2) Todo quedó perfectamente, el problema es que no tengo más fotos que esas... Desafortunadamente ya la moto está lejos de mi alcance. A ver si puedo pedir que me manden una foto/vídeo con todo funcionando, jeje


----------

